# Looking for Donations



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

I just read in the Brazosport Facts (www.thefacts.com) that the Brazoria Co. chapter of Disabled American Vetrans are seeking donations for a 2009 van to transport vetrans to and from the VA Hospital in Houston. There is a phone # in the article if anybody is interesting!! God bless!!


----------

